# upgrading to 2.2



## angman619 (Jan 2, 2012)

hey how do you switch from 2.1 to 2.2 elicpse i have safestrap, step by step please


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Backup your apps using titananium backup, enter cwm, first create a backup if you never have first. If you don't want to make a backup just wipe data and cache and flash. You cam even try just wiping cache and flashing but it may go smoother if you wipe data too. Nor sure what the difference is between 2.1 and 2.2 tbj

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## projektorboy (Nov 11, 2011)

juicy said:


> Nor sure what the difference is between 2.1 and 2.2 tbj
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


2.1 was based off the Motorola .901 build that was released on a soak test.

2.2 is based off the new fully released .902 build that's going out to everyone.

OP if you were able to figure out how to install Eclipse in the first place what's stopping you from moving on in Safestrap?


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

if u have it on the non-safe side. backup your safe side rom, toggle to non safe and boot up, uninstall safestrap, install bootstrap. go into recovery and flash rom. let it boot, uninstall bootstrap and reinstall safestrap and go from there.


----------

